# FS: 10g Sponge background $15 obo



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

No longer wanted, I'm turning my 10g into a planted shrimp tank. 9cm in depth. $15 obo. Retailed $30.


















*PM me if interested*.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

How does this work?


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

It's pretty much plug and play edarion. It's made to fit snuggly in the right size tank, in this case it fits a regular 10G. In comes with sponge filter components (air line tubing, diffuser etc). It not only looks great but acts as a spongefilter too. IME it doesn't do wonders for mechanical filtration but works great for bio filtration. All you need to do is insert, add subtrate and attach to air pump.

If you've ever been to Roger's Aquatics they have a long tank setup there that you could see, or PM and I'll send you pics.

Good deal too, Effox forgot to mention that these things are $21-30 on *sale*. I've seen them at stores regular priced for $40+



Edarion said:


> How does this work?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I never did poke holes in it for filtration, I used a sponge filter instead since I bought that first.

It's pretty much virgin, poke holes, route your own airline where ever you please, or just leave it like it is for shrimp to hide and breed.

It's good for poking small holes and inserting java ferns into it. And yes, TONS of surface area for biological filtration.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh.. with the one I bought to fit a regular 20, it came with 2 sets of airline tubing and diffusers.  Got a similar design to you too "Rocky Shoals" I believe. Hope the visual kinda helps the sale.










Here's the built in airline tubing:










HTH


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Do they make these for 6ft tanks? Or would you just have to buy three 2ft ones and combine them? I would love to try these out but I don't have a 10g tank.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

where did you buy them? I would certainly want to try it for my 6ft tank


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Roger's. I didn't see any size bigger than a 10g but it's worth an inquiry.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMPED. I want this gone, *15 bucks and its yours*. Just flip it if you don't want it 

I just need this, and the substrate out of my small room and I'm standing good! *PM ME IF INTERESTED!*


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

You've been pm'd..............


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending sale.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD TO THAT SWEETHEART SHELLEY and her two beautiful dogs.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> SOLD TO THAT SWEETHEART SHELLEY and her two beautiful dogs.


Ah shucks, I'm blushing Chris 
This thing is AWESOME!!!! Can't wait to set it up on the weekend. The shrimpies will LOVE it.

Great to meet you, Chris, and that gorgeous beastie of yours. Best looking doberman I've seen in a very, very long time with the temperment to match. Very nice.

Shelley


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

*background*

hi

pm'd u


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

myaquaria said:


> hi
> 
> pm'd u


its already sold...lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You can buy them at our one of our sponsors, Roger's Aquatics.


Please close this thread if possible.


----------

